# Smelt



## Joker (May 19, 2003)

I have seen people talk about it feeding to Ps, but I am not quite sure what it is. So, what is it exactly and where could I get it from ? Thanks.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

Smelt is a type of fish and its pretty healthy for your p's.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

you can get it from the grocery store.


----------



## MikeH. (Sep 22, 2003)

Do you just ask the people behind the meat section?or is it prepackaged?


----------



## Piran-huhs? (Jul 23, 2003)

it's a Saltwater fish ...

I've caught them live off a pier in So Cali ....

But yeah you can get a S*&(*& load of them for a few bucks at a 99 Ranch Market ... or a grocery store.

-Rod


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

yea grocery store or you can go to you local bait shop and even buy some live ones


----------



## Rhombo (Aug 26, 2003)

i get mine frozen in big bags in kroger


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Whoever smelt it dealt it...
Sorry , I had to


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> winkyee Posted on Dec 1 2003, 12:54 PM Whoever smelt it dealt it...
> Sorry , I had to laugh.gif


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I always thought of smelts as a type of minnow (when we lived in Thunder Bay,
Ontario ) neighbors wpuld go down to Lake Superior and literally use pails to
"catch" the smelts. Then they would fry them up (after cleaning the guts out!!)
and eat them!!!


----------



## beefer (Nov 15, 2003)

Yea - smelts can be found in your grocery store in the frozen fish section - they are pretty cheap and aren't bad eating if you're in the mood.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

beefer said:


> Yea - smelts can be found in your grocery store in the frozen fish section - they are pretty cheap and aren't bad eating if you're in the mood.


 I cant even imagine eating smelt!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2003)

Red Eyes said:


> I always thought of smelts as a type of minnow (when we lived in Thunder Bay,
> Ontario ) neighbors wpuld go down to Lake Superior and literally use pails to
> "catch" the smelts. Then they would fry them up (after cleaning the guts out!!)
> and eat them!!!


 I believe those are alewives, a type of herring. I think they're different from smelt.

I sometimes see smelt for sale in the Asian grocery stores.


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

They are a small fish, about 12" long and thin. they run in the local rivers here once a year. to fish for them you just get a big net with a handle about 10' long and scoop them up. used to get a limit per scoop, but nowdays it takes a while. they are good eating but a pain in the ass to clean hundreds of them. I just throw most of them in the smoker, guts feathers and all







Then freeze a few pounds for the P's. I only see them in the store seasonally


----------

